# Butcher paper brisket finish in oven?



## horizonsmkr (Jul 31, 2018)

i have a large (21#) brisket I am planning to smoke for a party. I want to wrap in butchers paper 8-10 hours into the cook (depending on how bark looks). After I wrap, any problem if I transfer to oven (225 degrees) to finish? Would put it in a foil pan. Covered or uncovered? Don’t think I have the time or stamina to tend the stick burner for the whole cook. 

Thanks.


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 31, 2018)

I don't see any problem there.  If it's wrapped, no need for the foil pan.

Mike


----------



## Rusty Long (Jul 31, 2018)

Done this, works no problem.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 31, 2018)

Heat is heat. Move it and enjoy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2018)

I agree with the above, no shame in finishing it in the oven!
Al


----------



## horizonsmkr (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks all. Foil pan to catch any fat dripping out of the butchers paper. Last one I did on the smoker the whole time soaked through the paper and kept dripping.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 1, 2018)

Put the foil pan under the grate that the brisket is on to catch the dripping, and only foil to get it through the stall. 

Chris


----------

